# Driftwood Question -- UGH!



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I know that driftwood labeled for reptiles isn't necessarily ok to use in an aquarium.

Went to PetSmart today to get some melafix, and since the schools were closed (bad snowstorm here in NJ) my son was with me. I've been promising him an African Dwarf Frog for his tank and since his birthday is next week...

SO- I bought him the frog at PetSmart because our LFS doesn't have the dwarf variety. I wanted to get some driftwood for my pleco and though it would be a nice addition for his tank for the frog to hide under. I should've known better than to listen to the PetSmart salesperson!!! I had both kids with me and I just wanted to get home, so when he said this driftwood was ok for an aquarium, I just took it.

Now that I am home, I am doubting everything about this driftwood since it does NOT say aquarium on the package (but it doesn't say NOT for use in an aquarium either). It is Mac's Grape Driftwood, product of the US and heat treated. I could not find a website nor a phone number for this company is Oregon.

Does anyone know if I boil and scrub it it will be ok to use?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I would think you would probably be safe. Any chance you could post a picture of it?


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Here you go! I'm interested in learning how that will help. It looks like normal driftwood, but I'm so cautious with this tank it makes me nervous to put something in that I'm not sure about. 

Sorry about the wood blending in with my granite counters.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

soak it in hot water for a few hours and see if it releses color


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> soak it in hot water for a few hours and see if it releses color


I read about them releasing tannins. So, what if it does or doesn't? If it doesn't do you think it's been treated chemically?


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> soak it in hot water for a few hours and see if it releses color


I am soaking it now and the water is turning a tea color but I can't say it's actually releasing color as if it was dyed, if that's what you were getting at. It looks like a natural color. It smells ok to me too, like old wood.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

That's fine, it's just tannins being released into the water. You may have to soak it for quite a while before it stops leaching, I usually soak mine for a couple of weeks. 

Also, the tannins in the wood can lower the pH in your tank.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

tannis are natural chemicals present in wood its alters ph levels which can effect hardwater fish but is not dangerous and the woody smell says it hasn't been treated with anything some wood products are pressure treated with chemicals so the tannis are a good thing, p.s plecos love wood


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh good, thank you. I know plecos love driftwood, which is one of the reasons I wanted some. Then with the addition of the frog in our other tank, it really seemed the thing to do. As soon as I realized I listened to the Petsmart salesperson I got nervous. 

I'm boiling it for a bit to try and get some of the tannins out. I am worried it will tea-stain my water.

I'm glad about the lowering of the pH though. I could use it as my pH is super high from the tap.


----------



## myuzicman (Sep 30, 2006)

It will stain your water a little. Just make sure you do regular water changes.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I do water changes with gravel vacuuming once a week.

I am concerned about the staining though. I am boiling the pieces and using steel-wool to remove the outer layer, making them true driftwood. They are now sinking to the bottom so that is a good sign. 

I'm just trying to figure out when it is that I can put them in the tank. they are small pieces and I would only use 1 per.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd use it.  
And as for the frog, you should get him or her a play mate.
Mine used to reproduce like mad when I had driftwood in their tank. *must've been somethin with the tanins*

Sexing:
Females are fatter, and males have a little bump behind each front arm.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been boiling that driftwood all day and it sinks and no longer produces dark water, so in it went, and I saw my pleco for the first time since I got him!

I am thinking about getting another frog actually. They are so darn cute.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I read somewhere that grapewood will sometimes eject white, mucusy stuff after it's been in a tank a while. Nothing to worry about, but I just wanted to let you know that I had heard that that could happen.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

That is good to know. I actually think I saw some of that in my smaller tank today and I thought maybe it was from our snail. I've been dosing that tank with some melfix (damn Serpae, little nippers) so I thought maybe it had something to do with that. Now I know. Makes sense, thank you.


----------

